# Symantec/Norton Uses a "Rootkit"



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Yep...... Symantec busted!!

Symantec confesses to using rootkit technology 
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1009_22-6026203.html

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/security/Content/2006.01.10.html

Can you say IDIOTS!!!!!


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes you can say IDIOTS


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

That is too funny MB!!!!


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Excellent. About time Symantec got busted for something. I suppose this will see a large switch from Norton to another antivirus program. :sayyes:


----------

